# titan 440i leaking paint at the top of pump block



## jgg1980 (Sep 19, 2010)

I repacked it the other day worked fine for a few hours. Then it started losing pressure and leaking at the top of the block. I think I may have may have ruined the o ring in the piston by tightening the nut down to much. Can anyone help


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Re-do it. Check your piston to make sure there is no wear. Don't over tighten the packing nut. If you don't have the proper tools, you could have damaged the packings when installing the piston.


----------



## completespray (Jul 14, 2010)

On a Titan 440I you can not over tighten the packing nut, I would look to a worn out or scratched rod.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

i agree with ncpaint and and completespray but also in addition to looking for scratches (pressurecuts) on the piston take a close look at the bottom surface of the piston many times there is a hollow spot in the center of the bottom section that cannot be seen unless you are looking for it. another thing to watch for is when you push the piston through the top packing make sure the entire plastic piece that goes over the top of the piston comes out, sometimes that will break in two pieces and the piece left in the fluid section can damage the packing or the rod over time


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

could it be that you don't have the top tightened enough? Out the top eh? that means that either the packings or the seal is bad. I see where the thought of scratches come in. Maybe the check ball is gummed up. Take er all apart and make sure that once you did the repack, a piece of junk didn't go up and gunk up the workings to prevent it from working right.


----------

